# International schools



## earleybird36 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi Fellow parents,

Been looking at a few international school for my two kids 9 and 13 yo. I've got it narrowed down to these:

REGENT INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL KLANG CAMPUS
Tenby International School, Setia Eco Gardens
UCSI International School - Subang Jaya
R.E.A.L INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL
ASIA PACIFIC INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL (APIS)
Sri KL International School-Subang Jaya
MAZ International School - Shah Alam Campus

I know every school has its issues and no school is perfect. Please any information on the overall operations/educational climate of the school is much appreciated, thank you.


----------

